# 566 headset question



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello,

I wanted to try dropping my bars a bit on my 566. Not too much experience with threadless headsets, so wanted to check on this.

1. loosened the top cap, removed it, pulled off two spacers
2. loosened my two stem steerer tube clamp bolts
3. slide stem/bars off of steerer tube
4. took one spacer off (from below the bars; or now the top one, as bars are off)
5. slid stem back down steerer tube
6. replaced spacers (2 originally above stem + 1 from below stem)

QUESTION: the spacers went a bit above the top of the steerer tube. I can't recall if they were flush when I took off the top cap. Seems like the should be flush. But, the tube is still the same length and I'm still using the same #/diameter of spacers, so this leads me to believe they steerer and top spacer were not flush. I don't see how anything could have changed in the steerer tube to spacers relationship.

The spacer is above the tube top edge by around 3 mm. 

I was able to get everything back together, top cap on and snugged.

Just wanted to check this out before I went flying around on the bike. Don't want to damage my fork...or my face.

Thanks! Have a nice weekend.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes that's the way it should be, have fun.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool, thanks George!

It only made sense that it had to be like that, since the spacer/tube length were still the same.

I just didn't recall if there was this overhang when I originally took the cap off.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think as long as the spacer has enough steerer tube to sit on and you can get things tight, then you should be ok. 
Stand behind your bike, lean forward with your stomach on your seat and squeeze the front brakes and try to rock the bike back and forth to see if there is any wiggle.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, max 7. I did things to flex it already and test it and I'll try yours.

The originally cutting and spacer-ing was done by a really fine mechanic, so I know all of that is right. I didn't loosen to expander bolt/wedge/cap. Just the top cap.

Everything seems snug and fine. It just seemed like they should be flush, but if they are okay not being, that's good for me.

thanks.


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

If the spacers and steerer tube are flush, you've got problems. The extra height in the spacers give the topcap something to tighten the fork against. If they were flush with the steerer tube, the topcap wouldn't have anything to snug against except itself.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

^Ah, that makes sense, los36. Now I actually understand this. Better than just knowing it's okay, is understanding WHY they aren't flush.

Thanks for this lesson!


----------

